# Sleeping on bedroom floor



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

For those of you who let the dog sleep in your room but not in your bed, how do you enforce that arrangement? We recently let Penny move into our room at night from a kennel in another room due to separation anxiety issues, but we insist she sleeps on her pillow on the floor. Some nights she's fine, but others we spend the first half hour of her trying to jump up on the bed and me putting her back down, which gets her wound up so she ends up running and mostly jumping around the room and bed. And that's dangerous with a baby in our room. Hoping persistence will pay off eventually.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V sleeps out in the garage in a crate at night in the winter and bad weather. Summer she sleeps in a kennel outside. If I let her sleep in my room I know I would be fighting a losing battle trying to keep her off the bed. She would be too persistent and I would keep giving in


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

JP

Put her in a crate in your room. I love my V's to death, but the baby would be my first priority.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We had both ours sleep in their crates in our bedroom for several months. When we let them out of the crate they stayed on the floor on dog beds.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey slepted in our room for the first time in about two months last night as hubby away. I was abit unsure as the last try ended up in a restless nights sleep as she either kept trying to get into our bed or moving around the bedroom. Last night was great she slept at the bottom of the bed all night without a murmer!!!  even no accidents (she's had a #1 sometimes downstairs during the night which is frustrating.) hubby might of lost his place as she kept me warm during the night with no snoring or farting! ;D


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Re-reading my message it did come across as questionable parenting. Please trust me that no babies were in put in danger in the making of this topic, just over-tired fathers. 

At night I do want to get back to the kennel elsewhere so maybe trying it in the room first is a good idea, even if it will be a difficult first few nights re-introducing it.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

JP

If I implied that your parenting was in question, I apologize for that. It most assuredly was not my intent. I read it for what it was; someone looking to make a difficult and stressful situation work better.
I think if you begin by crating Penny in the room and eventually moving her to her own sleeping pad, she may accept the arrangement better. I would also consider covering the crate openeing to maybe keep her more quiet at night.

Once again, apologies for the miscommunication earlier.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck with the sleeping arangements I don't envy you a baby and a V in your bedroom ???

And Big Rick love the pic of your 2 V's why didnt you enter it for the comp ( apologies if you did and I mist it but you would have had my vote!! )


----------

